# Black Aviator



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi,

I have been looking on the forum to find the thread again where somebody showed his black poljot aviator with black steel bracelet but can't find it anymore.

does anybody know where this picture is, or..can it be posted again?

thanks in advance!

gregor


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Gregor I was looking for the same post just yesterday!!!

diddnt find it though









Jason


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think the watch is Mike's, it's a Poljot PVD on a stunning PVD bracelet.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

do you mean this one?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It is Mike's

link


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Paul as ever







You must be the search spider Roy talks of sometimes










Jason


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Gregor and Jason,

Let me know if you want me to post some more pictures of it, That was a quick shot, I could probably come up with a better one.

I'm quite "chuffed" to have posted a details about one of my modest collection that members have remebered and want to see again!!

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

I reckon we'd all like to see some more pictures of this poljot.









It looks as hard as hell and always did.









Do it mate.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm not a big fan of Russian watches. Maybe it has to do with my time in the military who knows? But this one I like. What is the lug width? I wonder if that bracelet can be picked up seperately as I would like to find a nice PVD'd one 20mm if anyone knows of one.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ron Im with you on the bracelet....If you find any info on where to get them please let me know....Im thinking about a PRS 11 for my birthday and a PVD bracelet would be nice on it I recon.

Jason


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi!

Thanks Mike and Paul!









I think thats the best looking Aviator there is, especially on that black bracelet! 









Now I can convince a friend of mine this is the best looking aviator poljot has.

Maybe its not only the best looking aviator, but just the best looking Poljot!

More pictures are ofcourse apreciated.

(I think it also belongs in the photogallery!)

cheers,

Gregor


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Let me know if you want me to post some more pictures of it


No more pictures....just a P.M with how much you would want to make you part with it!!
















Jason

p.s. just kidding about the pictures!


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

> No more pictures....just a P.M with how much you would want to make you part with it


hmmwhy didn't I think of that...


















Gregor


----------

